# tannin & sorbate? why?



## whynot (Mar 2, 2014)

I'm reading the recipie on skeeterpee.com, and notice the addition of tannin at the start and sorbate later, but it doesn't say "why"... looking through some books and white wine making I'm just trying to understand what these do for the wine and process? I think I'm going to do a batch of this, with some variation, so I'm curious on the details... 

also can you just ferment to dry then backsweeten before you bottle with a sugar solution? 

Thanks!


----------



## DoctorCAD (Mar 2, 2014)

whynot said:


> ...
> 
> also can you just ferment to dry then backsweeten before you bottle with a sugar solution?
> 
> Thanks!



Thats what the sorbate allow you to do.


----------



## whynot (Mar 2, 2014)

Cool, so what is the tanin for? is it for clearing or flavor? if its for clearing I'm thinking of skipping it for a Kiezelsol, insiglass combo? 

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Wine Making mobile app


----------



## cintipam (Mar 2, 2014)

It took me longer than I thought it would to find tannin defined anywhere on this site. I really think you should scan this entire dictionary otherwise you will wind up asking what every other word means. And honest, these guys are full of very helpful info. Maybe browse the beginner forum a bit also. Wine making is fun and not as hard as most folks think but I agree it uses a lot of terms that aren't common everyday. Knowing those words will make your questions more to the point and the answers worth a lot more to you.

Really, it will help a lot.

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f71/wine-making-dictionary-8465/

Pam in cinti


----------



## jamesngalveston (Mar 2, 2014)

Tannin is suppose to change the astringency of wine, leaving a better mouth feel, you can look it up. Will do nothing as far as clearing your wine.
For me, its just bs...I cant tell the difference, with are without.
Others swear by it, others dont..
It may be different in grape wines, but I dont make grape wines.
Sorbate is used to keep your wine from refermenting when you backsweeten. All ways add sorbate to wine that is clear, then backsweeten and let it clear again.


----------



## Julie (Mar 2, 2014)

when are going to backsweeten a wine you need to add the sorbate. tannin will give you a better mouthfeel, your wine will not taste thin.

I agree with Cintipam, it will help you out a lot.


----------



## whynot (Mar 2, 2014)

thanks, reading though some of my books, I'm seeing the "mouthfeel" also, so I'll do it,.. can't hurt... 

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Wine Making mobile app


----------

